# Rehoming Service Dogs



## dd

Periodically, service dogs show up in dog pounds. Does anyone have a list of rescues or services that help with finding retirement homes for these dogs?

Thanks


----------



## southerncharm

If the service dog came from a service dog organization, the organization should take the dog back. They will either assign it to a new disabled individual, or give it a 'career change' and find it a loving pet home. Service dog organizations usually have a waiting list of people who are looking to adopt 'career change' dogs. Most organizations would have a cow if they found out their dogs were in shelters. 

Now if the dog was trained independently, that's different. I don't believe there are rescues that specialize in finding retirement homes for service dogs. Perhaps you can contact local service dogs organizations to see if they would be interested in evaluating the dog & helping with placement.


----------



## ILGHAUS

As I had posted in one of the rescue threads -- very few dogs listed as Service Dogs in shelters are in fact a SD. They are either Therapy Dogs or a dog trained by the owner not for SD work but as an ESA or a dog that might do a task around the home. I'm not saying this to mean that these dogs don't need a home but another reason a real Service Dog in a shelter would not be a normal thing and so I don't know of any rescues that specialize in pulling a SD from a shelter. 

All of the owner trained SDs that I know already have plans in place of where they will go if something happened to the owner/handler. 

If on the chance -- yes it is possible -- that a Program trained SD did end up in a shelter then it should have a microchip with the organization contact info.

Many SDs have been tattooed also. 

Now on the other hand, if there was an OT (owner trained dog) in a shelter situation there are many people looking for trained companion dogs which are basically dogs that live as a normal pet but are able to do jobs and help out a bit around the house. These dogs are especially great for older people (non-disabled) who might need a little help with picking items up off the floor, bringing items from another room, etc. They are also good for children who are not old enough yet to handle a SD in the public sector and so are treated like pets but have the ability to again help the child in a home setting.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> All of the owner trained SDs that I know already have plans in place of where they will go if something happened to the owner/handler.


Yes. My dog wears two separate tags that list four phone numbers each that should be contacted in case of emergency. He has a bright red tag that says I AM A SERVICE DOG and says to immediately transport him to my vet's office or to my training facility (which has a boarding facility as well). Both of them have emergency contact information and my credit card on file. They will take him and arrange for his care as long as necessary. 

His microchip has similar (overwhelming) amounts of information too.

In addition, my will lists four separate people (in descending order) who will inherit him and funds to care for him in the event of mine and my husband's deaths. That's the first thing mentioned in my will. Sell the house. Take care of the dog. 

All of the PWD with service dogs that I know have undertaken similar steps to ensure the safety and well-being of their dogs. Obviously these vary with their personal circumstances, but when we chat, this is one of our biggest concerns. If something happens to us (keep in mind that a number of us have health issues that make our lives more fragile), what happens to our dogs?


----------



## Tetley's Mom

I was on a list to adopt a released dog - one that didn't pass the requirements to be Service Dogs. I was on it for a few years. Nothing came to fruition. 

Here is the list organization I contacted:
http://www.keystonehumanservices.org/ssd/releasedApp.php


----------



## 3K9Mom

Are we talking about adopting/rescuing retired dogs that may have gotten lost along the way (the handler becomes incapacitated or dies, most likely) or applying for a dog that is deemed unqualified for active service? 

That's kind of two different things, isn't it? Agency dogs that are determined not quite good enough and are released as pets (or working dogs to government agencies) are usually handled through the agency. CCI manages its own "adoption" process for example. http://www.cci.org/atf/cf/%7BD369F549-15C4-46EE-BEE3-52B190502F3F%7D/SER%20-%20FAQ1.pdf

And I believe that BJ Dimmock, a member here and a puppy raiser, kept one of her dogs who didn't qualify to work. I self-trained my SD. If he were unable to work, I would keep him.


----------



## dd

Thank you for the information. I was inquiring on behalf of a specific dog who was dumped at a kill shelter. The shelter did not check for a chip since he was an "owner surrender". Based on information here, I asked them to scan him, and they have determined which organization he came from. The organization will be taking him back and rehoming him. He was adopted into a retirement home - they are the ones who dumped him. I hope they check the next retirement home out a bit better. He is 9 or 10 years old and it has been a scary experience for him.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Quote: Based on information here, I asked them to scan him, and they have determined which organization he came from. The organization will be taking him back and rehoming him.


Oh my, I almost didn't even mention that as it should be the first thing that any shelter does when told the dog is a retired anything ...


----------



## 3K9Mom

OH! Poor baby.







You are his guardian angel.









I wish all shelters would scan ALL dogs. An "owner surrender" could be someone who stole a dog, then decided they didn't want him after all. Meanwhile the original family is still distraught over losing him. 

I know shelters are understaffed, but scanning a dog and reuniting him with his rightful owners would reduce their workload...and increase their karma!


----------



## dd

> Quote: I wish all shelters would scan ALL dogs. An "owner surrender" could be someone who stole a dog, then decided they didn't want him after all. Meanwhile the original family is still distraught over losing him.


Yup. That exact situation happened here. The dog wandered off and was appropriated by someone who destroyed his tags. Three months later they decided they didn't want him (he was eating the chickens instead of guarding them) and dumped him at a shelter in a nearby town. The only reason he was reunited with his family is that he was an unusual breed and the shelter called the breed rescue. But I'm sure this happens quite often, and chipping could help resolve those situations.


----------

